# Zombie face



## richyboa72 (Dec 31, 2017)

Has anyone got some pics of there reptiles when there full on zombie face or in blue, it’s mad how much they discolour 
My female Peruvian in zombie face tonight, at least she still looks nice and iridescent still







Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 31, 2017)

Ares as a little zombie


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> Ares as a little zombie








This is an AWESOME photo!


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 31, 2017)

That’s such a good photo,Ares is so cool, looks like a zebra crossed with a lizard 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 31, 2017)

Smitti wins this thread but my Winston is the friendliest zombie.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

looks badass


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 1, 2018)

Little Medusa my “img” boa is zombie eyed tonight






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 11, 2018)

Found this old picture of Enki looking slightly zombie/devilish.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 14, 2018)

Love to see the colour changers in slough. I think they look totally awesome.


----------

